
The Geek's Guide to Good and Evil - python_kiss
http://mashable.com/2007/03/18/the-geeks-guide-to-good-and-evil/
======
danielha
According to the article's chart, it seems Good / Evil is also 'Young and
edgy' / 'Old and stuffy'

~~~
dfranke
I think the common antecedent is 'winning' / 'desperate'. See if Google
continues to uphold their motto once some new up-and-comer starts beating
them.

